

Guidelines for accessible gaming - ljf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19467181

======
muraiki
As a colorblind gamer, I'm always pleased to see an option for colorblind
correction in games. It's typically only a problem in competitive games where
the team colors might be difficult to tell apart. But I do remember having to
enlist help to defeat the last boss of Metroid Prime, who changes colors to
indicate what weapon you need to use to damage it.

While this isn't quite on topic, as my suggestion is hardware related, it'd be
nice to see some sort of gamepad + mouse hybrid controller. I have a problem
with my left hand where I cannot keep buttons held down for long periods of
time, such as the traditional WASD movement scheme. I have a feeling that this
problem is partially due to excessive game playing, combined with poor guitar
technique. This problem of mine pretty much rules out playing online FPS games
as aiming with a gamepad puts a person at a severe disadvantage.

Perhaps something designed to be held in the left hand that has an analog
stick for movement and a few buttons (almost like half of a controller). That
way a person would have the benefits of analog movement and also the precision
and speed of a mouse for aiming. Also, it's probably not good in general to
keep constant pressure on fingers, so perhaps something like this could reduce
the occurrence of RSI. It also might be useful to some people with physical
disabilities.

While I have seen two products somewhat similar to this (Logitech and Belkin),
they are designed more as a flat keyboard with a small analog joystick --
neither of which I have heard are very good.

